# Please help, my dog has become nervous and aggressive to strangers!



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

My pup is ten months now and since her season she has become aggresive with strangers. She's fine once she's seen them a few times, but if someone new comes to the house she growls and barks at them and has even gone to nip them, not really hard but it really worried me as I have children!

I tell her NO and put her in the kitchen away from them, is this the right thing to do? 
Or should I leave her in the room to get used to them? 
its just hard as some people are affraid of her so its easier to put her in the other room. I'm hoping she will realise that she doesnt get any attention when she does this and hoping it will work. 
She's always been so placid until recently so its really upset me as she's so soppy with me and the kids.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

What breed is she?

Up until now she has been a puppy so would not have displayed this behaviour. They can also go through a second fear period at around this time, although how she comes out of this will depend on her inherited temperament (did her parents have good temperaments), how much early socialisation she had (when a pup did she have plenty of socialisation around men - key time is 8-12 weeks), and how you approach it now.

Personally I would not give advice over the net as I really think you need someone on the ground to show you how you need to deal with it and make sure you are doing it correctly and not giving mixed signals.


Regardless, you cannot leave this to chance and hope that she will get used to them - it's unlikely. A programme to desensitise her to strangers would be best, but, I really do think it best to get a behaviourist to help with this.


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

She's a Vizsla and have noticed and spoke to other Vizsla owners and they commonly have a bit of nervousness in them, but dont show it in aggression which Maisy does. Her parents were both fine, very affectionate and didnt mind us picking up pups at all. I dont think I ever heard them bark once!
She's fine with my other half and has always had a lot of people around her, its just the last 6 weeks she's had her season then kennel cough so she's seen a lot less of people and dogs and now getting her back out and about she's behaving so different!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

HI. I had problems with my dogs in the house, it led to one attacking a couple of people. We now have it under control and this is what we did:

* Dogs were becoming to dominent in the house, so we stopped letting them on beds and sofas and put beds on the floor in the lounge. This reiterated to them that it was our house and we were the ones in charge. One dog in particular was trying to take the leadership role and I feel, was protecting the home. Of course this is unacceptable, but it was our fault as we did not spot the warning sigs and we were not showing enough leadership in the house.
* We practiced ringing the door bell. Before the dogs would be barking and running up and down the stairs. Totally out of control. We practiced ringing and putting them in their beds. Now (3 months later) they have a bark but go their beds. I then bring in guests, but I do not allow anybody to go up to the dogs Once I feel the dogs are in a calm, submissive state then I allow them over to meet our guests.

My situation is different as I have 2 adult rescue dogs with behavioural problems. However you might want to practice the door bell and sending him to his bed. It's really important for guests to completely ignore the dog, do not look at him, talk to him. Almost pretend he is not there and then when you feel he is calm call him over to meet your guests.

I have never ever shut my dogs away, as in my opinion bad behaviour needs to be corrected at the time. Also I want my dogs around as many people as possible.

Best of luck x


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks that is a great bit of advice, as my situation is so similar! 

When the bell rings she also barks and runs up stairs but usually sits on the stairs until someone comes in. She is also allowed on the sofa which I know will be a hard habit to break as I love to cuddle up with her on the sofa, but if it is causing her to be like this then I will have to persist, I have a big bean bag for her! 
My OH does send her in her bed and its seems to work, I will have to do the same and stick with it. 
I usually try and get people to go to her so she realises they arent enemies, but as you have said and other people I should just get them to ingore her, this seems like the right aproach and makes a lot of sense.
Thanks very much!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dante's like that sometimes. When he growls at someone we firmly say no.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad it helped. I learn the very hard way! It's very easy for dominent dogs to try to take over if we do remain the pack leader. I hate keeping my dogs off the sofa, especially Lllly as she is such a mummy's girl and not a problem. But because of Max's dominence it has to be like that. Best of luck x


----------



## Malamute lover (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi im having the same kind of problem just now with my malamute he is great with us but is wary of strangers and thinks he has to protect us. I agree with someone who said tell visitors to ignore the dog as i have tried this and it works but im actually getting a dog trainer in tomorrow to help us along a bit as i want to stop the problem before it gets worse. And bear is a big dog and i have children about as well so keep him out the way just now as he is a really sweet big dog but has bit of a problem with strangers hope u sort the problem soon xx


----------

